# invalid system disk error on my laptop!



## bigpapi1323 (Jan 14, 2004)

recently i formated the hard drive for this laptop.
now all i get is invalid system disk,replace disk,and then press any key...
i have my windows 98 sec. disk in the cdrom drive but it will not boot.
do not have floppy drive.
it a ibm thinkpad pentium II 300mhz
the system was running fine before the format
so what am i doing wrong?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

This laptop has NO floppy drive? Or does it just have a single bay for either floppy OR CD drives, but not both at once?

IF no floppy dribe, how did you go about formatting the HD?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Nitehawk the floppy drive is an external drive with a seperate port on the ThinkPads.

bigpapi, you need to change the boot order in the BIOS to make the CD-ROM boot first.


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Could be either way. I've owned and/or used a number of ThinkPads over the years.
I recall having a 600E (company issued) that you could either plug the floppy drive into the expansion bay directly or into a seperate enclosure with a pig tail to plug into the side of the laptop.

I also have an R series that only has a single bay, but there are ways around that too.


----------



## bigpapi1323 (Jan 14, 2004)

on the laptop it say's ibm thinkpad 600...
only one slot for floppy or crdrom...it has only cdrom..
and how would i get to the bois and change the order for it 2 recognize the cdrom drive first..


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I think is ESC when you boot up. It will tell you when you boot the machine up on the bottom. Prehaps the DEL key


----------



## bigpapi1323 (Jan 14, 2004)

ok got that part of pressing esc tab... got error 00301..hit test...then star up..then power on..then place my cdrom first..exited out of everithing and restarted...hit then shows me a pic of a floppy with arrows to press the f1 key, i do and get I990305....and it stays like that...now what!


----------



## bigpapi1323 (Jan 14, 2004)

WELL IS ANYONE GOING TO HELP ME OUT OR WHAt!


----------



## A Hawk (Feb 11, 2003)

When you exited out of bios did you save the settings?? Set the cdrom to first boot then the HD as second, then save and exit. Make sure the 98 cd is in the rom before you restart the puter.


----------

